# Catfish tournament



## brother hilljack (Jun 6, 2010)

Catfish Tournament: Uchee Creek Marina; 12 June 
CATFISH TOURNAMENT: 12 JUNE: UCHEE CREEK MARINA 



CLUB CATFISH TOURNAMENT!!

We will be accepting club memberships at this tournament. Must be a club member to fish this event


A FUN FILLED DAY OF CATFISHING, BROTHERHOOD, AND COMPETITION PROVIDING YOU WITH THE OPPORTUNITY TO SHOWCASE YOUR SKILLS AS A CATFISHERMAN! 
WHO’S INVITED: CLUB MEMBERS OF CHATTAHOOCHEE HILLJACK CATFISHING
WHAT: CATFISH TOURNAMENT
WHEN: 12 June 2010: 6 PM-2AM. Registration will begin at 04:30 PM vicinity of the boat ramp.
WHERE: UCHEE CREEK MARINA: FORT BENNING/FORT MITCHELL ALABAMA
ENTRY FEE: $50.00 PER TEAM
For questions and complete rules, please visit my website www.hilljackcatfishing.com , email me at shane.hilljack.smith@googlemail.com or phone at 706-341-5090.
To ensure the progression of our sport, all fish weighed in WILL become property of the event directors and WILL be released at the launch site. 
Entry fees must be paid at registration. ONLY CASH WILL BE ACCEPTED (exact change).
All participants are responsible for ensuring that they are in accordance with all rules/regulations imposed by the state in which they are lisenced. If the event ramp requires a launch fee, then it is the responsibility of the participant to pay those fees.HillJack Catfishing is dedicated to the promotion and progression of the sport of Catfishing. We take pride in our efforts to promote conservation of this valuable resource. 
Volunteers to help run this competition would be welcome!
IF YOU WOULD BE INTERESTED IN SPONSORING THIS EVENT, PLEASE CONTACT ME AS SOON AS POSSIBLE!!


----------



## t.woods035 (Jun 8, 2010)

Anyone need a non-boater


----------



## brother hilljack (Jun 8, 2010)

I will put the word out for you brother. We do have a few that fish alone


----------



## bassnbrent (Jun 8, 2010)

how much is your fees


----------



## t.woods035 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks would be willing to donate to the fuel tank


----------



## brother hilljack (Jun 9, 2010)

bassnbrent said:


> how much is your fees




Tournament entry is $50 per team (up to 3 people). Saturdays event is a club tournament BUT IT IS NOTTOO LATE TO JOIN. Club memberships are $30 per person. Non club members can fish with a club member for $10.


so if you join, your partner don't have to join, you will just add 10 bucks to your entry fee. (save 20 bucks if you are only planning on fishing once) Non members can only fish 2 events though


----------



## brother hilljack (Jun 9, 2010)

t.woods035 said:


> Thanks would be willing to donate to the fuel tank




Still working on it brother. I normally have an empty seat, but I have someone already for  Saturdays event


----------



## t.woods035 (Jun 10, 2010)

When will the next one be


----------



## JR'S GUIDE (Jun 10, 2010)

T 2 weeks ago I couldn't find one person at short notice to go with me to Eufala now I have them begging for some strange reason, even my mom said she would go next time lol she is 67, sorry I can't help out.


----------



## JR'S GUIDE (Jun 10, 2010)

After Uchee creek it will be @ West Point out of Ringer ramp July 10 at 6 pm till 2am and it's an open event.


----------



## brother hilljack (Jun 11, 2010)

JR'S GUIDE said:


> T 2 weeks ago I couldn't find one person at short notice to go with me to Eufala now I have them begging for some strange reason, even my mom said she would go next time lol she is 67, sorry I can't help out.




Thats a good one!


----------



## t.woods035 (Jun 12, 2010)

Maybe next month


----------



## brother hilljack (Jun 13, 2010)

Here are a few pics from last night. Tough night of fishing with Male fish still on the beds and water temps hitting 88 degrees in the main river


----------

